# Schwinn 974 - Got one? Had one?



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this qualifies for Retro-Classic, but the fact that the bike is 22 years old, this seemed to be the appropriate spot to post. Please advise if this is inappropriate and I'll move the thread, thanks.

I'm really interested in seeing how many riders have a Schwinn 974 in your stable... active riders, past owners with stories, or peoples' opinions of this Schwinn/Paramount last ditch effort to save the Schwinn name.

This is my Schwinn 974, I bought it new in 1989 with a Schwinn Circuit, I was getting serious about racing and wanted the top Aluminum and top steel bike that Schwinn had available. I was coming off a used '86 Cannondale Crit Series and a used Schwinn Peloton... so the Circuit and the 974 were big steps up. I have bought and sold numerous bikes over the years but I'm proud to say that I still own both the Circuit and the 974. My 974 was stolen and thankfully recovered (by me) but not before it had been stripped and partially painted. I decided that I would go bold in my restoration, so it has fresh (bright) powdercoating and I upgraded to 8 speed Dura Ace (w/ "Brifters"). You can read a full description of the theft/recovery on my velospace page:

* METH PEOPLE * Custom Theft Recovery * on velospace, the place for bikes

(April 2013, I have updated the pictures of my 974 on my Velospace page)

Please feel free with share your 974 stories or pictures, I would like to hear what fellow 974 riders have to say about their bikes.

Thanks and safe riding!

-D-


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*I was getting ready to dump on them*

but yours is absolutely the best looking one I have ever seen. I raced on them (sponsored) a year and they were no fun on crit day.

Great job on the restore. It makes me feel a bit nostalgic seeing how well your 974 looks. I'll have to go to my box of photos and see if I have any back in the day pic's.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

bike looks pretty.
what's a tweaker though?  Mechanically inclined person, or something else? I'm just trying to figure out why 'em tweakers all have a problem with you bike


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks RacerX,
I'm glad you liked the bike enough to hold off on bashing it... that's pretty cool that seeing it brought out a nostalgic feeling. As an artist (if I were being truly honest), that would be all I could hope for from my artwork, that it elicits and emotional response from the viewer. That was my same motivation from this restoration, I hoped it would be eye-catching and memorable. I appreciate you taking the time to comment, that means a lot that seeing it changed your motivation for replying. I would like to see any pics you had from back in the day. It would be nice to see some race pics with a 974 mixed in with a bunch of steel race bikes. I hope you can locate them, please post if you do come across them. Thanks!

Thanks brblue! 
Really, you messin' with me? You're unfamiliar with a "tweaker" (aka meth-head)? A tweaker is someone who heavily uses or is addicted the methamphetamine ("crystal" or "meth"). They didn't have a problem with my bike as much as they wanted to (and did) steal my bike or other belongings. Typical drug addict behavior but meth-heads are the scummiest of all drug people! When I had my shop, I watched them dig through the trash dumpsters throughout the day looking for "treasures" that they could sell or trade for mor meth. Pretty disgusting behavior but aggravating at the same time because you knew that would steal anything to score more meth! I didn't have to give a second thought to who did it, if any of my stuff turned up missing... I knew it was a tweaker! What do they call an amphetamine addict where live?

Anybody else have anything to add or share regarding a 974?

Thanks again for contributing!

-DON-


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Good luck finding a seatpost if the OEM one ever has a problem... 

I did come up with an okay works around, though.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks frpax for the heads up... fortunately (or unfortunately, depending how you look at it) I've already crossed that bridge. The eccentric mechanism on mine was wasted years ago. It took me 5 years or so to find a machinist that would...

drill (and countersink) my seat post through the top of the seat post clamp...

tap and thread a (long) hex-head bolt...

cut, mill, and groove a new wedge...

cut the seat post to match the new wedge...

so now I have a seat post that cinches up (via a long bolt w/wedge) just like a quill stem. The only problem is you must set the height of the seat post, minus the seat, then assemble the seat and seat post rail clamp. Do this hoping you've guess'timated the proper seat height. Needless to say it took some trial and error but I do have a working seat post and a fully functional frame. One machinist said to notch the top of the seat post tube and put a seat clamp, 6 other machinists (no kidding) cautioned about doing that to such small amounts of aluminum tubing as it would likely crack the tubing and render the frame useless. 

I need to take a moment and praise the machinist/frame builder that did this work, his name was Tom Rightmeyer (R.I.P.), he was one of the original Orange County Wheelmen, he built the women's land speed record bike, he taught Richard Cunningham of Mantis (and Mountain Bike Action editor fame) how to weld, and he made the early "Bullmoose" bars for Salsa when Ross Shafer started Salsa Cycles. Mostly, he was my friend and "shop" buddy as his machine shop was a few doors up from mine in our industrial warehouse complex. He was amazing! Here I had this problem that had stumped me for years and in 2 minutes he devised the solution... a couple days and $40.00 later my 974 was back on the road! I've taken to drinking a Coors tallboy every week in Tom's memory since Coors "Banquet" beer was his choice of brew. Tom is gone but I'm thankful for his skill and craftmanship every single time I through a leg over my bike!!! I guess I ride in his memory everywhere I go. Below is a link to the MOMBAT site where Tom is credited for making the "Bullmoose" bars on the 1982 Salsa Scoboni, the second Salsa bike that Ross built, of the first batch of 6 Salsa bikes that were made.

http://mombat.org/1982_Salsa_Scoboni.htm

Anyway, thanks again for taking the time to reply to this post!

Best regards,

-DON-


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, that was amazing!

All I did was cut a slot in the back of the tubing and got a modern cinch-collar. Worked great and was cheap! I used a Dremel to cut the slot and the collar was $5 or so.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Extremely heavy frame...*

Just look at how leaning it against that brick wall totally cracked it up!  

Seriously, nice bike. I love the yellow paint you chose. My Zullo is a similar color.


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Schwinn 564 :biggrin5:


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Byke Dood said:


> I have a Schwinn 564 :biggrin5:



Seat's too high.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a '88 Schwinn Ontare, the same frame as the 974 but with a red/orange/yellow fade paint scheme. It was Schwinn's first aluminum bike. I put 7000 miles on that thing back in '89, and then moved up to a Paramount frame, and sold the Ontare. A few years ago I found a Ontare on ebay tht was in near-mint condition, which I just couldn't pass up. I kept it a year and then sold it. Ah the memories of '89!


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Great replies, thanks!*

frpax said,	"Wow, that was amazing!

All I did was cut a slot in the back of the tubing and got a modern cinch-collar. Worked great and was cheap! I used a Dremel to cut the slot and the collar was $5 or so."

Thanks for the follow up frpax, I've read plenty about people wanting to do that but you're the first one I've come across that did that mod to save the frame. That was the mod that Tom cautioned me against doing as he felt there wasn't enough material and that could lead to a crack in the seat tube. Still no issues? I hope not. Do you have any pictures of the mod? I bet a bunch of owners would appreciate getting a look at what you did. I bet they'd also like to know what seat post clamp you ran. Please expand, thanks! 

****************************************************

Quattro_Assi_07 said, "Just look at how leaning it against that brick wall totally cracked it up! 

Seriously, nice bike. I love the yellow paint you chose. My Zullo is a similar color."

That was very funny ! ! ! :thumbsup: I never thought about it that way and no one has ever pointed that out and I've taken pictures of a number of bikes against that wall. Thanks for the laugh! 

If you don't mind, I'd like to see some pics of your Zullo, I've always been a fan as they are really great bikes!

*****************************************************

Byke Dood, I'm glad you're also a proud owner of a Schwinn Aluminum Series bike! I've ridden my 974 with pride as it truly represents the legacy of a great American company. Schwinn may have gone to Hell in a handbasket but they took their last breath and made something great with the Aluminum Series bikes!

(TWB8s nailed it, that's a mighty short seat post... is it comfortable to ride like that or is it just not adjusted properly for the photo?)

*****************************************************

Cyclust, do you have any pics of your Ontare? I'd dig have a look! Do you recall what you built it up with? I gotta say, 7,000 miles is a solid "break in" period... any pro or cons that you'd care to share?


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought the bike 1991 from the local Schwinn shop and they had was a mens large( 34in stand over) left for sale in the aluminum, so ride it with the seat all the way down. It is nice on group rides looking down on everybody


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Know the weight?*

Hey Byke Dood,

Do you know the weight of your 564? I'm curious because I was looking at a pdf of the '89 Schwinn catalog and it has all the weights of the "Aluminum Series" bikes and they are pretty close.

This question goes for anyone with an "Aluminum Series" bike, I'd like to know the weight and your build specs.

Thanks!

-D-

p.s. Pictures too, if you have 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Byke Dood (Feb 3, 2011)

neo_pop_71 said:


> Hey Byke Dood,
> 
> Do you know the weight of your 564? I'm curious because I was looking at a pdf of the '89 Schwinn catalog and it has all the weights of the "Aluminum Series" bikes and they are pretty close.
> 
> ...



I just weighed it the other day on a spring scale at about 24lbs, the brakes chain rings and bars are not stock. I will take some more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Pics???*

Hey Byke Dood-

Did you ever get those pics?

Anybody else with a Schwinn "Aluminum Series" bike (974, 754, 564, Avion, or Ontare)? I'd like to hear your opinions... possibly versus other bikes you've had or still have.

Also, here is a link to the '89 Schwinn catalog... some fine 80's cheese!!! Enjoy!

http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/1989/LightWeight/Aluminum_974_Aluminum_754_Aluminum_564.html

I look forward to hearing from any and all of you...

Thanks!

-D-


----------



## johnboat (Apr 26, 2011)

i have a 594 and i need the seat post ? where can i find it ? nice yellow by the way


----------



## Dubus (Apr 2, 2013)

*Riding down memory lane*

I pulled my 974 out of the garage after being stored for 15 years. Just refurbed it this past week. All major parts still in working condition. Having trouble finding a replacement saddle as the original saddle was a Vetta gel. Soon as I find one, I'll be back on the road again. I purchased the frame back in 1989 and put Shimano 105 series on it. Planning on riding the local MS 150 this fall. I'll post a picture when complete.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dubus said:


> I pulled my 974 out of the garage after being stored for 15 years. Just refurbed it this past week. All major parts still in working condition. Having trouble finding a replacement saddle as the original saddle was a Vetta gel. Soon as I find one, I'll be back on the road again. I purchased the frame back in 1989 and put Shimano 105 series on it. Planning on riding the local MS 150 this fall. I'll post a picture when complete.


Awesome! Thanks Dubus for reviving this 974 thread! Pictures would be great! Do you have the Ice Blue colored 974? That's what mine was prior to be stolen and partially painted black... as much as I love the yellow, I still miss the stock blue color. Before I went with the yellow, I tried a bunch of powdercoaters and painters in hopes of matching the original color but no one had anything close. Did you buy yours as a frame & fork or as a complete bike? The Schwinn dealer where I got mine was selling the frame & fork for $599.00 and the complete bike for $999.00, I opted for the complete bike since the Tri-color 600 (Ultegra) was going to color more to piece build. I dreamed of Campy Record but my wallet and the Record grouppo were miles apart!

Thanks again and I look forward to your future replies!

Peace,

-D-


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm a Schwinn fan but have always stayed away from this series of alu. Schwinn bikes because of the "problematic" seat post. They often come up on Craigslist . . . do you still ride yours?

Here's a RBR link to some of my Schwinn's. Not pictured is a '99 Schwinn Peloton (853 Reynolds) and an '89? red, white and blue OS Paramount made in Japan.

Post your American bikes here - Page 4


----------



## Dubus (Apr 2, 2013)

neo_pop_71 mine is red. I bought mine as frame and fork for ----wait for it ----- $400. The riding club I was rode with had a bunch of 974s; one was custom painted like the American Flag which was very cool. I am waiting for my seat which should be here this weekend and I need to wrap handlebar tape on. Pictures to follow. Glad to keep this thread alive. The 974 was ahead of its time and can hold its own 25 years later.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good morning *Dubus* and *JaeP*,

Thanks for the replies, good to hear from both of you! *JaeP*, that’s a great link, thanks man, I’ll post a few of my bikes (Psycle Werks, Smorgasbord, Schwinn, etc.) on the thread later today. My Smor Country Style Buffet is also Reynolds 853, great all around tubing! _The 974 was ahead of its time and can hold its own 25 years later._ I couldn’t agree with you more *Dubus*, now that I think about, I don’t think I’ve seen a red 974 before… was it custom? I look forward to seeing the pictures. If both of you are interested, I invite you to check out and hopefully join out Facebook family and the also the Velospace cluster I started. We’re always happy to have more contributing members! I’ll provide the links:

*https://www.facebook.com/groups/169247033130212/*

*Classic Schwinn Aluminum Bicycles*

*View Cluster on velospace, the place for bikes*

** METH PEOPLE * Custom Theft Recovery * on velospace, the place for bikes* 
(provided as a link since the cluster won’t link for whatever reason, you can link the cluster via my 974 page)

My buddy Arik (Racerblur on Velospece) found my “Meth People” 974 on Velospace, he contacted with questions and shortly there after he’d created a blog and then a Facebook group. He asked me to admin the Facebook page, I agreed and then figured I’d create a cluster on Velospace. I don’t think the blog has had much traffic and there are only a few people/bikes in the cluster but our Facebook page has about 50 members. Almost all the members have 1988 to 1991 Aluminum Series bikes, the PDG Paramounts that were made in Japan started in 1992 after Schwinn was sold. *JaeP*, you mentioned some reservations about these bikes because the seatpost has been an issue, this is true, we address this multiple times on Facebook. Our members have posted repairs and pictures which have helped other members mod their bikes and keep them rollin’!

Thanks guys, I appreciate your interest and input, it would be great to see you in the Schwinn Aluminum Seriers family!

I look forward to hearing from you again, peace!

-D-

p.s. *Dubus*, don’t forget those pics, thanks!


----------



## Dubus (Apr 2, 2013)

*Pictures of my refurbed 974*

Finally got all the work done. Time to ride.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Really nice!*



Dubus said:


> Finally got all the work done. Time to ride.


Super slick 974! *Dubus*, the red looks great, having never seen a red 974 before, I'm really digging and the bike looks fantastic!

After you get some miles in, let us know your impressions of the ride and feel of the frame, since it's been stored for 15 years, I bet the frame will feel really fresh with a lot of snap! I have to say, I'm a little jealous, my 974 is still a rocket but I've ridden the tires off it since new... I wish I had a fresh frame under me!

Thanks and keep us posted!

-D-


----------

